# خضوع الابن للأب مهم جدا



## jesus_is_adonai (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*نعمة لكم وسلام ومحبه من الله الاب والرب يسوع المسيح بالحق وبالبركه وبالنعمة بالروح القدس اله واحد امين*


*انا انهارده مش عارف ابتدي ازاي يا ترى سؤال ولا اجابه بس اللي انا شايفه ده شويه كلام احب اني اطرحه وامري لله لأني حاسس اني عاوز اقوله وبوضوح واتمنى ماحدش ياخد الكلام ده انه حجه على المسيحيه لأني هتكلم من وجه نظر الكتاب وفقا لمفهومي الشخصي يعني محدش يفتكر اني بفرض فكر محدد او فكر لا يتفق مع الفكر الصحيح لأني في الاول وفي الاخر شخص بجتهد للمعرفه*


*هدخل في الموضوع على طول كورنثوس 15: 28 و متى اخضع له الكل فحينئذ الابن نفسه ايضا سيخضع للذي اخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل*

*السؤال هنا بيطرح نفسه كيف الابن يخضع للأب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الاجابه المتعارف عليها دائما ان الابن هيخضع للأب وفقا للناسوت وفقا ليسوع الانسان وليس الابن الكلمة كأننا قسمنا المسيح لناسوت ولاهوت وده في وجهه نظري خطأ مليون في الميه(لأن الكلمة صار جسدا فحل في الناسوت اللاهوت (لأنه فيه يحل كل ملأ اللاهوت جسديا فأصبح طبيعه واحدة غير قابله للأنفصال*

*لأن هل خضوع الابن للأب مثل خضوع الاعداء للمسيح؟*
*يقول البعض من الاخوة غير المؤمنين ان يسوع هيقف يوم الدينونه خاضع للأب كأن المسيح بعد ما هياخد حقه ( خضوع الاعداء تحت قدميه ) وكل شيء يخضع له بصفته الديان والقاضي. هيجي الاب ويقوله انت كمان هتتحاسب !!!!!!!!!!*

*هذه سخريه لأن كيف يكون المسيح يأخذ حقه بصفته المتصرف وبصفته المخضع له كل شيء وهو الديان اللي هيحاسب الجميع وفي نفس الوقت هيجي الاب ويقوله انت كمان هتتحاسب زيهم؟؟؟؟؟ هل عقلك  يقبل ذاك؟ بالطبع لأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ*



*طيب ماذا عن خضوع الابن للأب ؟؟؟؟؟*



*قولنا ان خضوع الابن للأب ليس بطبيعته الجسديه فقط كما يظن البعض لأننا لو قولنا وفقا للطبيعه الجسديه فقط فهذا معناه اننا قسمنا المسيح لشخصيه منفصمة ومنقسمة*
*وحاشا لأبن الاب يسوع المسيح رب المجد*

*لكن خضوع الابن للأب بصفته ابن لله هذا لا يقلل من قيمة الابن اطلاقا بل هذا يدل على الوحدانيه بين الابن والاب وان خضوع الابن للأب هو قوة في حد ذاته لكي يكون الله الكل في الكل وهنا نرى ان المسيح لم يكن خاضعا في هذا الوقت فقط بل عند خضوع الابن لمشيئه الاب من قبل من البدايه من اول ما تنازل ( من اول ما الكلمة صار جسدأ ) واخذ صورة الرسول والعبد والنبي والمرسل **حتى في كلام يسوع نفسه يقول 
طعامي ان افعل مشيئة الذي ارسلني *
*  ولكنه في طبيعته هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( وكان الكلمة الله ) *
 *الى ان اعلن الابن عن الاب واعلن عن ذاته وانه مولود من الاب وانه الوحيد من الاب وهو والاب واحد فخضوع الابن للأب لا يقلل من قيمته في اي حال من الاحوال ولا يزيد عليه او ينقص عليه اي شيء اخر*

*لأن عندما يخضع للمسيح كل شيء هيكون هو المتصرف والقاضي الديان(الأب اعطى الدينونه للأبن) ويكون هو الممجد وبالتالي فهذا لا يعني انه سلب واخذ المجد من الاب بالغصب ثم يأتي الله ويرجع المجد بخضوع الابن له عنوه عن الابن كما يقول الجهلاء لكن قد قيل عن المسيح (سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لم يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض)*
*( مجدني ايها الاب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم )*
*فكيف يكون مجد المسيح وسلطانه في وقت محدد؟! لكن الحقيقة لوحدانية الابن مع الاب فخضوع الابن للأب كخضوع الفكر للعقل هذا يدل على الترابط بين الكلمة الالهيه والذات الالهيه لأن المسيح هو كلمة الاب فا بتالي عندما تخضع الكلمة للأب فهذا لا يقلل منه ابدا بالعكس فأنه قوة في حد ذاتها وبدون الكلمة نقدر ان نقول ان الاب لا ينفذ اي شيء هذه حقيقة لابد ان نأخذ بالنا منها بدون الكلمة لم تخلق السموات والارض والرياسات والسلاطين كولوسي(1: 16 فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السماوات و ما على الارض ما يرى و ما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين الكل به و له قد خلق
حقا فخضوعه ليكون الله الكل في الكل 
* 
*فبدون الكلمة له المجد لما خلقنا نحن لأننا به وله في الاول والاخر نحن به وله قد خلقنا*

*فاذا قولنا ان الابن خضع للأب وفقا لطبيعته البشريه فقط فهذا يعني ان ارساليه الاب للأبن كانت وفقا للطبيعه البشريه فقط !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وايضا اذا قولنا ان الكلمة غير خاضع بصفته الكلمة الالهيه للأب فهذا يعني ان الله منقسم وليس هناك وحدانية

* 
*وهذا ليس روح الكتاب المقدس **


نقول تاني*

*فالكلمة عندما تخضع للأب لا يقلل من الابن اطلاقا فالابن له نفس المجد الذي لأبه ( لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الاب ونحن علاقة الاكرام للأب فهو من خلال عبادتنا للأب لأن ماهو نوع اكرامنا للأب غير العبادة؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فبتالي الابن له نفس عبادتنا للأب بقوله لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الاب*


*فالابن له ما لأبيه (جعله وارثا لكل شيء بمقدار ماورث اسمأ افضل من الملائكه )*
*فيقول يسوع:*
*كل ما هو لك فهو لي وكل ما هو لي فهو لك ........*

*فسلطان المسيح واضح انه ازلي*

*لكن الحقيقة اللي احب ان اقولها وفقا للكتاب*
*ان الكتاب تكلم عن خضوع الابن للأب بعد ما تمجد الابن بمجده*

*فخضوع الابن للأب يعطي الاب القوة ( لأنه قوة وحكمة الله كما يقول الكتاب ) لأنه يحقق مشيئه الاب التي هي اصلا مشيئته وفقا لأنه في الواحد (الاب والابن بروحه القدس)*
*وعند خضوع الابن الممجد الى الاب يكون الله في هذه الحالة الكل في الكل بالكلمة الممجدة ...................*



*لك المجد ايها الاب السماوي بيسوع المسيح*

*لو حد شاف ان كلامي فيه شيء غلط يقولي انت غلطان في كذا وكذا وكذا*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*حد ممكن يقولي طيب لو على كلامك ده لماذا تقول ان موت المسيح وفقا للطبيعه البشرية*
*هقوله*

*الكلمة(الابن الاله ) صار جسدا (انسان)*
*فعندما يشابهنا الابن في الجسد فبتالي عندما مات كموت الانسان روحه الالهيه لا تموت لأن الروح لا تموت كما يعلمنا الكتاب ولكنها الى الله تذهب فا ايش حال بقى ربنا يسوع المسيح هل روحه تفنى وتموت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*بالطبع لأ*

*ملحوظه هامة*


*الابن من الاب خرج مولود من الاب وهو كان موجود في ذات الاب اصلا ولكنه اخذ حياه في ذاته عندما ولد من الاب(كما ان الاب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ان تكون له حياة في ذاته) فهذا لا يعني انه انفصل عن الاب او ان الله تغير اطلاقا بل هذا حدث لكي تتحقق مشيئه الاب من خلال الفداء فالاب في الابن والابن في الاب ويسوع اعطانا ان نكون فيه وفي الاب*

*شرح الثالوث بوضوح*

*انت كشخص متزوج لك زوجة*

*تقول لك يا زوجي*


*لك ابنا*

*يقول لك يا ابي*


*لك ابأ*
*انت ابنه*


*بالرغم انك ثلاثه اشخاص ولكن في شخص واحد*

*انت زوج بالنسبه لزوجتك*
*وانت ابن بالنسبه لأبيك*
*وانت اب بالنسبه لأبنك*

*ومع ذلك انت واحد هو هو هكذا الاقانيم الالهيه مع اختلاف التشبيه*


*الاب(الذات الالهيه)*
*الابن(كلمة الاب المولوده من الذات )*
*الروح القدس (الخارجه من الاب التي تعمل في البشر وتؤثر في النفوس التي تشهد للأب والابن*

*فهي روح الاب وروح الابن ايضا*
*من خلال الجوهر الالهي ( نفس الطبيعه)*

*فقال المسيح ان الروح القدس منبثقه من الاب تشهد له والمسيح نفسه سيرسلها*

*وقيل عن هذه الروح انها روح المسيح ايضا*
*ارسل الاب روح ابنه في قلوبكم صارخا يا ابا الاب*

*لذا الروح القدس ترتبط بعمل الهي غير مرئي ولكنه محسوس عمله*

*اوقات كتيره في الكتاب المقدس تحتار عندما تجد كلمة الرب هل هي عن الاب او الابن
وايضا مثلا في العدد السابق يقول ان المسيح هو من سيرسل الروح القدس المنبثقه من الاب ونجد في عدد اخر ان الاب ارسل الروح القدس (روح الابن) في قلوبكم 
* 
*هذه هي الوحدانية .....التي قصدها الكتاب المقدس ..................*

*لا تنظر لله على انه ثلاثه لكن انظر له على انه واحد واذا نظرت له فأنظر على الابن والروح القدس على انهم في الواحد الاب*


*اتمنى قراءه الموضوع بتركيز وتمعن*

*مجد ليسوع المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد*






​


----------



## DAWOODx (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*الموضوع كبير شويه للاستفادة 
بنعمه المسيح
سلام ومحبه اخى الحبيب
ـــــــــــــــــــــ

خضوع الابن للآب*​​*شرح المعنى الصحيح للآية (1كو28:15)*​​*القديس غريغوريوس النيصصي*​​*وَمَتَى أُخْضِعَ لَهُ الْكُلُّ، فَحِينَئِذٍ الابْنُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضًا سَيَخْضَعُ لِلَّذِي أَخْضَعَ لَهُ الْكُلَّ، كَيْ يَكُونَ اللهُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ.*​ 

*1.      مقدمة *
*2.      دحض الأفكار الهرطوقية*
*3.      معنى الخضوع*
*4.      المعنى الحقيقي لخضوع الابن *
*5.      هدف الحديث عن معنى الخضوع *
*6.      متى تخضع الطبيعة الإنسانية للصلاح الكامل؟*
*7.      الله الكل في الكل *
*8.      الاتحاد بالمسيح *
*9.      المسيح هو العامل فينا *
*10.    الفحص الدقيق لمعنى الكلمات *



*مقدمة:*
*          يقدم القديس غريغوريوس النيصصي في تفسيره لمعنى "خضوع الابن للآب" الوارد بالرسالة الأولى إلى كورنثوس " ومتى أخضع له الكل فحينئذٍ الابن نفسه سيخضع للذي أخضع له الكل" (1كو28:15)، رؤية مستنيرة وعميقة لهذا الجزء. وفيه يواجه الهراطقة الذين وصفهم بالخبثاء والغاشين، المزيفين والمحرّفين للمعاني السرية التي تكلّم بها الرسول بولس، بهدف أن يجردوا الابن الوحيد الجنس من مجده. ويؤكد القديس غريغوريوس النيصصي على أن كلمة "الخضوع" لا تعبر عن معنى واحد في كل الأحوال، بل أن لها معاني كثيرة ومختلفة. ويستشهد في هذا بآيات من العهدين القديم والجديد، لكى يوضح ما يقوله، حتى يصل إلى تحديد المعنى الذي قصده الرسول بولس عندما تكلّم عن خضوع الابن للآب. والواضح أن تفسيره لهذا الجزء من الرسالة الأولى إلى كورنثوس جاء ردًا على رسالة شخص أراد أن يستفسر عن معنى "خضوع الابن للآب"، وهذا ما يظهر في ختام العظة، عندما يقول القديس غريغوريوس: [إن كان التفسير الذي قدمته لك بشأن هذا الموضوع يكفيك، فلنعطِ المجد لله].*
*          هذه العظة موجودة في باترولوجيا مينى PG. 44. 1304-1325 وقد تمت الترجمة عن النص اليوناني المنشور في مجموعة آباء الكنيسة اليونانيين (EPE) الصادرة في تسالونيكي 1973 المجلد 10، ص68ـ107.*


*دحض الأفكار الهرطوقية[1]:*

*          جميع " كلام الرب كلام نقي" كما يقول النبي[2]. وعندما يكون العقل نقياً من كل فكر هرطوقي، مثلما تتنقى الفضة بالنار، تكون له هذه النقاوة انعكاساً لكلام الرب النقي وتشرق الحقيقة داخله إشراقة طبيعية. وعلى أية حال أعتقد أنه ينبغي أن نُظهر تعاليم القديس بولس بإشراقها الكامل ونقاوتها، فهو قد أدرك الأسرار الخفيّة، وتكلّم المسيح فيه. لقد علّم بتلك الأمور التي كان من الطبيعي أن يعرفها ذاك الذي تعلّم من هذا المعلّم، أى الكلمة الذي كان يقوده ويعلّمه. إن الخبثاء الغاشين يحاولون أن يجعلوا الفضة الإلهية بلا نفع، ويطفئوا وهج الكلمة الإلهية عن طريق مزجها بمعاني هرطوقية ومزّيفة، ويحرّفون المعاني السرية التي تكلّم بها الرسول بولس، فهم إما لا يفهمونها، وإما أنهم يشرحونها بحسب رؤيتهم بشكل مُزّيف، لكى يصيروا مدافعين عن شرورهم، ثم يدّعون أن الكلمة الرسولية التي تقول: " فحينئذٍ الابن نفسه سيخضع للذي أخضع له الكل" تتفق مع رؤيتهم، وذلك لكى يُجردوا الابن الوحيد الجنس من مجده. لأن تعبير كلمة "الخضوع"، بحسب فكرهم، يُظهر نوعاً من العبودية في استكانة وخنوع، ولهذا كما يبدو لي أننا نحتاج أن نفحص هذا الكلام بالتدقيق، حتى أقدِّم الفضة الرسولية نقية وحقيقية، وغير مزّيفة، بل وخالية من كل معنى دنس وهرطوقي.*


*معنى الخضوع:*

*          لقد تأكدت من خلال قراءة الكتاب المقدس، أن لهذه التعبير أهمية كبيرة ولا يُعبّر عن معنى واحد في كل الأحوال، لكنه تارة يعنى شيئاً، وتارة أخرى يعنى شيئاً آخر. على سبيل المثال يقول الكتاب:  " والعبيد أن يخضعوا لسادتهم"[3]. وبالنسبة للطبيعة غير العاقلة، فقد وضعها الله تحت سلطان الإنسان، يقول عنها النبي: "جعلت كل شيء تحت قدميه"[4]. ومن جهة هؤلاء الذين خضعوا في الحروب يقول    " نُخضع الشعوب تحتنا والأمم تحت أقدامنا"[5]. وأيضاً عندما أشار إلى أولئك الذين خَلصوا بالمعرفة يقول: "الذي يُخضِع الشعوب"[6] كمن يتكلّم من نحو الله. وما نفحصه يتفق كما هو واضح مع ما ورد بالمزمور الثاني والستون " انتظرت نفسي (الرب) من قِبله خلاصي"[7]. وبالإضافة إلى كل هذا، نجد أن أعدائنا يشيرون إلى ما جاء بالرسالة إلى كورنثوس: " فحينئذٍ الابن نفسه سيخضع للذي أخضع له الكل". ولأن هذه الكلمة تُستخدم بمعاني كثيرة، من المفيد أن نفصل كل معنى على حده، لكى نفهم المعنى الذي يقصده الرسول بولس في كلامه عندما يتكلّم عن "الخضوع".*

*          لقد قلنا إنه في حالة أولئك الذين خضعوا بالقوة للمنتصرين في فترات الحروب، إن معنى "الخضوع" هنا يعلن عن خضوع لا إرادي وإجباري للمنتصرين، وهذا يعنى لو أن الأسرى اكتسبوا قوة ما تعطيهم رجاءً في أن  يتفوقوا على أعدائهم، فإنهم سوف يثورون مرة أخرى ضد المحتلين، مُعتبرين أن الخضوع للأعداء هو هوان وخزي. أيضاً الكائنات غير العاقلة تخضع للكائنات العاقلة بطريقة أخرى، إذ أن طبيعة الكائنات غير العاقلة خالية من الصلاح الأعظم أى العقل. وكون أن هناك خضوع من جانب من هو أقل فهذا يعتبر أمراً تتميز به الطبيعة. وكل من هم خاضعون لنير العبودية لأسباب قانونية، حتى لو كان لهم نفس الكرامة في الطبيعة، فإنهم لا يستطيعون أن يقاوموا القانون، ولذلك فإنهم يقبلون وضع الخاضعين، مُجبرين على الخضوع من أجل الضرورة التي لا مفر منها. إلاّ أن هدف خضوعنا نحن والذي نقدمه لله، هو الخلاص كما تُعلّمنا النبوة التي تقول: " إنما الله انتظرت نفسي. من قبله خلاصي"[8].*

*          إذاً عندما يستشهد خصومنا بكلام الرسول بولس الذي يقول إن الابن سيخضع للآب، فستكون النتيجة الطبيعية وفقاً للمعنى الدقيق لهذا الكلام، هي أن نسألهم عن معنى "الخضوع" الذي يرونه ويعتقدون أنه ينبغي أن يُنسب للابن الوحيد الجنس من خلال هذه الآية (1كو28:15). ولكنهم من الواضح لن يستطيعوا أن يقولوا بخضوع الابن من خلال أى شرح لهذه الكلمات. لأنه لم يكن هو عدو خضع عن طريق الحرب حتى يكون له رجاء التخلّص من الأَسر والثورة ضد المحتل، ولا بحسب الرؤية الخاصة بالحيوانات غير العاقلة والتي بسبب غياب العقل، تكون مُلزمة بحسب طبيعتها بالخضوع، مثلما تخضع الخراف والأبقار للإنسان. ولا هو مثل العبيد الذين يُشترون، أو مثل العبيد الذين يعملون في البيوت والذين يخضعون بحكم القانون وينتظرون عطف ورضا أسيادهم لكى يُحررونهم من نير العبودية، بل ولا بهدف الخلاص أيضاً يمكن أن يقول أحد إن الابن الوحيد الجنس يخضع للآب، لأنه لا يصح من أجل هذا الهدف أن يكون مثل البشر يترجى ويطلب خلاصه من الله. لأن بالنسبة للطبيعة الإنسانية المتغيّرة التي تصل إلى الصلاح باشتراكها في الصلاح الإلهي، فإن الخضوع لله هو أمر ضروري، لأن من هنا يأتي اشتراكنا في الصلاح، لكن لا مكان للخضوع بالنسبة للقوة غير المتغيّرة وغير المتحولة، إذاً ما قصدناه هو تحديد المعنى الكامل للصلاح، أي الصلاح المطلق، الذي لا يفنى، المطوب، الدائم إلى الأبد، هذا الذي لا يمكن أن يصير أفضل ولا أن يصير أسوأ. لأنه من جهة الصلاح لا يقبل الإضافة وليس فيه توجه نحو الأسوأ. فذاك الذي يُعطى الخلاص للآخرين لا يحتاج لمَن يُخلّصه.*

*          إذاً ما هي الفحوى الدقيقة التي يدّعون بحسب منطقهم نسبتها إلى معنى الخضوع؟ إن كل ما فحصناه لا يمكن أن يُقال تحديداً على الابن الوحيد الجنس. ولو احتاج  الأمر (لتوضيح) سأضيف لما قلناه نوعاً آخر للخضوع هذا الذي ذُكر في إنجيل لوقا أنه " جاء إلى الناصرة وكان خاضعاً لهما"[9]. وذلك حتى سن الثانية عشر، لكن ولا هذا أيضاً من المناسب أن يُقال عن الابن المولود قبل كل الدهور، الإله الحق من الإله الحق. أما هنا على الأرض فقد جُرّب في كل شيء مثل البشر وهو بلا خطية[10]، وقَبِل أن يعبر في كل مراحل عمرنا. وكما أنه صار طفلاً وأكل الطعام الخاص بالطفل، زبد وعسل، هكذا فعندما صار شاباً لم يهمل السلوك اللائق والمناسب لهذا السن، بأن يصير مثالاً للخضوع في هذه الحياة. لأنه بالنسبة للآخرين يكون الذهن غير كامل في مثل هذه الأمور، والشباب يحتاج أن يُقاد إلى الأفضل عن طريق الإقتداء بالمثال الأكمل، ولهذا السبب فإن (يسوع) ابن الاثني عشر عاماً خضع لأمه. إن من الصواب بالنسبة لمن يكتمل وهو يتقدم في النعمة بصفة دائمة أن يقبل "الخضوع" ليكون مثالاً له في طريق الصلاح. أما بالنسبة لذاك الذي هو على الدوام كامل في كل صلاح، والذي من غير الممكن أن يقبل في ذاته تقدماً ولا تراجعاً، لأن طبيعته لا تعرف النقص أو العجز، فإن أولئك الذين يتكلّمون بعدم تبصر لن يستطيعوا أن يذكروا سبباً يدعوه للخضوع. أي أنه وهو في الجسد وهو مختلط بالناس قد شرّع الخضوع من خلال سلوكه وهو في مرحلة الطفولة حتى يقتدى به الأحداث، وهذا صار واضحاً من حيث إنه لم يهتم فيما بعد بسلطة أمه وذلك عندما وصل سن البلوغ. لأنها عندما حثته أن يُظهر قوته في عرس قانا الجليل، ويكمّل مائدة العرس الغنية، بتوفير الخمر الذي كان قد فرغ، من المؤكد أنه لم يرفض أن يُقدم الخدمة لهؤلاء الذين ترجوه، ولكنه لم يقبل نصيحة أمه، لأنها (أي النصيحة) لم تأتِ في الوقت المناسب، قائلاً: " ما لي ولك يا امرأة"[11]. وكأنه أراد أن يقول هل تريدين أن توجهيني وأنا في مثل هذا السن؟ ألّم يحن الوقت الذي يُمنح فيه المرء قيادة وحرية ذاتية؟*
* 
المعنى الحقيقي لخضوع الابن:

          فإذا كان بحسب حياته الجسدية، قد رفض الخضوع لأمه في هذه المرحلة المناسبة من العمر، فإنه لا يمكن لأحد أن يتكلّم عن الخضوع في حياة ذاك الذي يسود على العالم بقوة غير محدودة. إن من خصائص الحياة الإلهية الطوباوية احتفاظها بهويتها التي لا تقبل أى تحلّل أو تحوّل. إذاً طالما أن الكلمة الذي هو من البدء الابن الوحيد الجنس، بعيد عن كل تقدم أو تحوّل، فكيف يمكن لهذا الخضوع غير الموجود الآن أن يكون موجوداً فيما بعد، لأن الرسول لم يكتب أن الابن كان خاضعاً على الدوام للآب، لكن سيخضع عند الاكتمال النهائي لكل شيء. لكن إن كان الخضوع هو أمر حسن ويحق أن يُقال عن الله، فكيف غاب هذا الأمر الحسن عن الله في هذه الحياة الحاضرة؟ لأنه على كل حال هو حسن للاثنين، للابن الذي يخضع وللآب الذي يقبل خضوع الابن. وبناء على ذلك فإن هذا الأمر الحسن في هذا الزمن الحاضر يغيب عن الآب وعن الابن، وهذا "الخضوع" الذي لم يكن لدى الآب ولا لدى الابن منذ الأزل، سيتحقق حين تكتمل الأزمنة، فيخضع الابن كإنسان وهو يأخذ بهذا "الخضوع" إضافة وزيادة لمجده، وهى إضافة لم تكن له حتى ذلك الحين. فهل يمكن أن يكون هناك خضوع في وقت ما، ولا يوجد خضوع في وقت آخر؟ فالخضوع الذي يصير فيما بعد، وليس موجوداً الآن، هو خاص بالابن من جهة بشريته. إذاً إن كان الخضوع هو أمر حسن، فيجب أن نثق أن هذا الأمر الحسن هو في الله الآن (أي في الزمن الحاضر)، أما إن كان الخضوع هو أمر غير لائق بالله، فإنه لن يكون موجوداً لا الآن ولا مستقبلاً. لكن الرسول بولس يقول إن الابن سيخضع، وليس أنه خاضع الآن. 


هدف الحديث عن معنى الخضوع:

          إذاً هل هذا الكلام (عن الخضوع) له هدف آخر، ومعنى آخر بعيد عن سفسطات الهراطقة؟ نعم. إذاً ما هو هذا الكلام؟ ربما يستطيع أحد أن يفهم المعنى أفضل إذا ربط بين كل ما كُتب في هذا الجزء. فهو يوجه انتقاداً إلى أهل كورنثوس، الذين قبلوا الإيمان بالرب، لكنهم اعتبروا عقيدة القيامة من الأموات، أسطورة، لذلك قال لهم: " يقول قائل كيف يُقام الأموات؟ وبأي جسم يأتون"[12]، أولئك الذين بعد الموت قد فنت أجسادهم بطرق كثيرة ومختلفة، سواء بالتحلل، أم بواسطة الطيور الجارحة آكلة اللحوم، أو بواسطة الأسماك والطيور وذوات الأربع؟ ولهذا فقد عبّر لهم بأفكار كثيرة، محاولاً أن يُقنعهم بألا يساوون بين قوة الله وقوتهم، ولا أن ينسبوا إلى الله ضعف البشر، بل أن يفكروا في القدرة الإلهية الفائقة، بالأمثلة المعروفة لدينا. وهكذا يعرض لهم العمل العجيب الخاص بنمو البذور، في علاقتها بالأجساد التي تتجدّد بصفة دائمة بواسطة القدرة الإلهية، ويبيّن أن حكمة الله لم تُستنفذ، فهي تُستعلن في هذا الكون عن طريق عشرات الآلاف من الأجساد المتنوعة العاقلة وغير العاقلة الموجودة في الجو وعلى الأرض، وكل ما يُقدم لنا من السماء، الشمس والنجوم الأخرى والتي كل واحدة منها بعدما خُلقت بواسطة القوة الإلهية تصير دليلاً على أنه في القيامة سنلبس الجسد مرة أخرى. أى أنه لو أن الكائنات لم تُخلق من مادة كانت موجودة سابقاً، بل إنها أتت إلى الوجود بواسطة الإرادة الإلهية، فهذا معناه إن إمكانية إعادة الإنسان إلى الحياة مرة أخرى بالشكل الذي كان عليه بالفعل، هي أيسر بكثير من إعطاء كيان وجوهر لما لم يكن موجوداً من البداية.

          إذاً بعدما أوضح لهؤلاء، بأن الإنسان الأول انحلّ أو فسد في الأرض من خلال خطيته، ولهذا دُعي أرضياً، فإن النتيجة التالية وفقاً لذلك هي أن يصير بالتتابع جميع أحفاده أرضيين وفاسدين لأنهم ولدوا من إنسان أرضى، ثم أضاف بحسب الضرورة، التتابع الثاني والذي بحسبه انتقل الإنسان مرة أخرى من الفناء إلى الخلود قائلاً بنفس الطريقة إن الصلاح زُرع داخل الطبيعة فانتقل من الواحد إلى آخرين، مثلما انتشر الشر من الواحد إلى الجميع، بتتابع الأحفاد. ولكي يُبرهن على هذا التعليم يستخدم الكلمات الآتية: " الإنسان الأول من الأرض ترابي. الإنسان الثاني الرب من السماء كما هو الترابي هكذا الترابيون أيضاً. وكما هو السماوي هكذا السماويون أيضاً. وكما لبسنا صورة الترابي سنلبس أيضاً صورة السماوي"[13]. بهذه الأفكار، وأفكار أخرى مشابهة يكون قد أكّد حديثه عن القيامة، وأبطل حجج الهراطقة بواسطة أفكار أخرى برّهن بها على أن مَن لا يؤمن بقيامة البشر، فلن يقبل قيامة المسيح. وبرّهن من خلال أولئك الذين اتحدوا معاً في نسيج واحد على النتائج التي لا مفر منها، أى أنه: " إن لم تكن قيامة أموات فلا يكون المسيح قد قام. وإن لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطلة كرازتنا وباطل أيضاً إيمانكم"[14]. وطالما أن قيامة المسيح من الأموات هي حقيقة، فينبغي أن يتحقق في كل الأحوال، الأمر الذي يعقب ذلك والمرتبط به وهو أنه توجد قيامة للأموات. لأنه بإقامة الدليل على الأمر الجزئي، يُقام الدليل على الأمر الأعم. وبشكل عكسي إن قال أحد إن الأمر الأعم أو الشامل هو أكذوبة، أي الذي يختص بقيامة الأموات عموماً، فإن الأمر الجزئي لن يكون حقيقياً، أي فيما يتعلق بقيامة المسيح من الأموات. لأن ما يستحيل تحقيقه بشكل عام، لن يكون أمراً ممكناً لأي أحد. ولكن بالنسبة لأولئك الذين قبلوا "الكلمة"، فإن قيامة المسيح من الأموات هي أمر يثقون به ولا يقبلون الشك فيه، وبناءً على ذلك يكون بالضرورة أن الإيمان بالجزء فيما يتعلق بقيامة المسيح سينسحب على الإيمان بالقيامة العامة.

          هكذا فإنه يُلزمهم منطقياً أن يقبلوا الإيمان (بالقيامة)، قائلاً " إن لم تكن قيامة أموات"، (لأن هذا الذي لا يسري بشكل عام، لن يكون جزئياً أمراً ممكناً، فإن كنا نؤمن أن المسيح قد قام فإن الإيمان بقيامته يصير برهاناً على القيامة العامة للبشر). ثم يُقدم الدليل الكامل على هذا الإيمان (بالقيامة)، فيقول " كما في آدم يموت الجميع. هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع"[15]. فهو يكشف بوضوح عن كل ما يتعلق بهذا السر، والذي يعلنه في الآيات اللاحقة، موجهاً حديثه لكل مَن له رجاء القيامة، في تتابع حتمي حتى يصل إلى هذه النتيجة. فالقيامة إذاً هي القصد النهائي من كل تغيير يحدث فينا.

          سأعرض أولاً لمعنى ما كتبه الرسول بولس، حتى نصل إلى الهدف من وراء كتابة هذا الجزء من الرسالة. إذاً ما هو الهدف الذي يُعلّم به الرسول بولس في هذا الجزء؟ إنه يهدف إلى شرح أن طبيعة الشر ستتحول في يوم ما وستختفي بالكامل وأن الصلاح الإلهي الدائم إلى الأبد سيحوى داخله كل طبيعة عاقلة ولن يسقط من ملكوت الله أى شيء مما خلقه الله وذلك عندما يزول كل الشر الذي اختلط بالكائنات وينحل بالنار مثلما تذوب المادة المغشوشة، وكل شيء أخذ وجوده من الله سيصير مثلما كان في البداية عندما كان نقياً من الشر. وهذا الأمر صار بالطريقة الآتية: أن الألوهة الحقيقية النقية التي للابن الوحيد الجنس أتت إلى طبيعة البشر الفاسدة والفانية، وصار هناك اتحاداً بين الطبيعة الإلهية والطبيعة الإنسانية كبداية لعجين[16] واحد، هكذا تحقق الاتحاد بين الطبيعة الإنسانية بالطبيعة الإلهية.

          إذاً طالما أنه لا يوجد شر في طبيعة ذاك الذي لم " يعمل ظلماً" كما يقول النبي: " ولم يكن في فمه غش"[17]، فقد أُبيدت فيه الخطية ونتائجها أى الموت (لأن الموت لا يأتي من أي شيء آخر سوى الخطية). لقد كانت البداية في تلاشي الشر وانحلال الموت، هي من المسيح، وبعد ذلك فإن ما حدث قد استوجب نظاماً معيناً وفقاً لتتابع محدد. هذا يعني أن علاقة المرء بالصلاح، سواء وجد على مسافة بعيدة أم قريبة من الأول (أي آدم الأول)، هي علاقة مرتبطة بالكائن الذي كان (أي الكلمة) من حيث القدرة والقوة التي له. حتى تكون حياة الإنسان فيما بعد بحسب المسيح، هذا الذي صار  " باكورة طبيعتنا"[18]، بعدما اتحد ناسوته بلاهوته وصار "باكورة الراقدين"[19]، و" بكر من الأموات"[20]، الذي " نقض أوجاع الموت"[21]، وبعد ذلك فإنه من جهة إنسانيته التي هي بلا خطية تماماً، فهو الذي " أباد سلطان الموت"[22] و" أبطل كل رياسة وكل سلطان وكل قوة"[23]، ولو أن هناك شخصاً ـ بحسب كلام الرسول بولس ـ اقتفى آثار المسيح على قدر ما يستطيع، من جهة بُعده عن الشر، فإن هذا الإنسان سيلحق بالباكورة (أي المسيح) في مجيء المسيح.


متى تخضع الطبيعة الإنسانية للصلاح الكامل؟

          وأقول الآتي بشأن هذا الأمر: فإن كان تيموثاوس قد اقتدى بمعلّمه بكل ما يملك من قوة، وإن كان أي شخص آخر مثله قد حاكى معلّمه، وأي أحد تالي يأتي فيما بعد ويكون أقل في الصلاح سيقتفي آثار معلّمه، وهكذا على التوالي فإن أولئك الذين هم أقل في الصلاح والذين بسبب زيادة الشر فيهم، يكون نصيبهم من الصلاح قليل، يقتفون آثار أولئك الذين يتقدمون في الصلاح حتى يصلوا إليهم بدورهم ، وعلى نفس النسق فإن الذي يحقق هذا الأمر هو الترتيب الذي يحتله أولئك الذين ينتهون إلى الصلاح بالنسبة لهؤلاء الذين ينمون في النعمة ويبتعدون عن الشر مقارنة بأولئك الذين قد استحوذ عليهم الشر، وعندما يصل الشر إلى أقصى درجاته، يتحقق الصلاح ويختفي الشر. وهذا بكل تأكيد هو تاج الرجاء، ألاّ يبقى شيء مُضاد للأتقياء، لكن الذي يبقى هو الحياة الإلهية، فبعدما تسود على كل شيء سيختفي الموت بالكامل من البشر، طالما أنه قد مُحيت الخطية، تلك التي بها ساد الموت على الجميع كما قيل.

          عندما تبطل كل سلطة وكل سيادة للشر علينا، وعندما لا تُسيطر أي شهوة على طبيعتنا، فهناك احتياج مطلق لأن يخضع الكل لمن هو أصل وبداية الكل. والخضوع لله هو التغرب الكامل عن الخطية. إذاً عندما نوجد جميعاً بحسب محاكتنا للباكورة، خارج دائرة الشر أو الخطية، فحينئذٍ ستخضع طبيعتنا كلها لسيادة الصلاح، طالما أنها قد اتحدت بالباكورة، وصارت واحدة معها على الدوام. وهكذا بعدما اتحدت طبيعتنا الإنسانية بالطبيعة الإلهية غير المائتة، في شخصه المبارك يتحقق فينا مقولة "خضوع الابن"، طالما أن الخضوع الذي يتحقق بالجسد تم في الابن، الذي وضع فينا نعمة الخضوع.


الله الكل في الكل:

          هذا هو المعنى كما أتصور، فيما علّم به الرسول بولس. لكن من المناسب الآن أن أعرض كلام الرسول بولس نفسه وهو الآتي: " لأنه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع. ولكن كل واحد في رتبته المسيح باكورة ثم الذين للمسيح في مجيئه. وبعد ذلك النهاية متى سلم الملك لله الآب متى أبطل كل رياسة وكل سلطان وكل قوة لأنه يجب أن يملك حتى يضع جميع الأعداء تحت قدميه. آخر عدو يبطل هو الموت. لأنه أخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه. ولكن حينما يقول إن كل شيء قد أُخضع فواضح أنه غير الذي أخضع له الكل. ومتى أخضع له الكل فحينئذٍٍ الابن نفسه أيضاً سيخضع للذي أخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل"[24]. والملاحظ في هذه العبارة الأخيرة هو وصفه الواضح لمسألة اختفاء الخطية، قائلاً إن الله سيسود على كل شيء ويصير الكل لكل أحد. أي من الواضح أنه في ذلك الوقت سيتحقق حضور الله في الكل عندما لا يكون هناك أية خطية داخل البشر. فمن المؤكد أنه ليس أمراً طبيعياً أن يأتي الله وسط الخطية أو وسط الشر. ولن يوجد الله في الكل عندما تبقى بقية للخطية في البشر، فإن كان ينبغي علينا أن  نؤمن أن الله يوجد حقاً في الكل، فحينئذٍ سيتضح أنه لا مكان للخطية في هذه الحالة. لأنه من غير الممكن أن يوجد الله وسط الشر.

          وأيضاً أن يصير الله الكل في الكل، هو برهان على بساطة وفرادة الحياة التي نترجاها. من حيث إن هذه الحياة التي نترجاها ستكون مختلفة تماماً عن الحياة الحاضرة، وهذا ما قصده بعبارة: " يكون الله الكل في الكل"، وفيما يختص بهذه الحياة يُعد التحول نحو الأمور الإلهية أمراً ضرورياً لكل أحد، حيث يكون الله هو طعامنا وشرابنا، وأيضاً يصير لنا الملبس والغطاء والهواء والمكان والغنى والمتعة والجمال والصحة والقوة والفكر والمجد والسعادة وكل شيء يختص بالصلاح باعتباره مُعد لنا. إذاً أهمية هذا الكلام تظهر حين يتحد الإنسان بالله، حتى أننا بهذا نتعلم أن كل من هو مُتحد بالله، يمتلك كل شيء باعتباره يحيا بالله. وأن يحيا أحد بالله، ليس هو أمر آخر سوى أنه اتحد بالله. ولا توجد طريقة أخرى لإتحاد أحد بالله إن لم يصر جسداً واحداً معه، كما يقول القديس بولس. بمعنى أننا عندما نتحد معاً في جسد واحد، نصير جميعاً جسد المسيح الواحد. إذاً عندما يسود الصلاح على الجميع، فحينئذٍ كل جسد الإنسان سيخضع للقوة المحيية، وهكذا فإن خضوع جسده يُقال عنه بأنه خضوع للابن الذي اتحد بالكنيسة التي هي جسده، الأمر الذي يشير إليه الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل كولوسي بقوله: " الذي الآن أفرح في آلامي لأجلكم وأكمل نقائص شدائد المسيح في جسمي لأجل جسده الذي هو الكنيسة"[25] وإلى كنيسة كورنثوس يكتب: " وأما أنتم فجسد المسيح وأعضاؤه أفراداً"[26]. هذا التعليم ذَكره بوضوح في رسالته إلى أهل أفسس حيث يقول: " بل صادقين في المحبة ننمو في كل شيء إلى ذاك الذي هو الرأس المسيح الذي منه كل الجسد مُركباً معاً ومقترناً بمؤازرة كل مفصل حسب عمل على قياس كل جزء يحصل نمو للجسد لبنيانه في المحبة"[27]. لأن المسيح يكمّل بنيان جسده (أي الكنيسة) بواسطة هؤلاء الذين ينضمون باستمرار إلى الإيمان، وسيتوقف عن بنيان جسده عندما يصل نمو وكمال هذا الجسد إلى قياسه هو، ولا يصبح هناك شيئاً ناقصاً من هذا الجسد، بعدما يكون كل البشر قد تأسسوا على أساس الأنبياء والرسل[28]، واتحدوا في الإيمان عندما: " ننتهي جميعنا إلى وحدانية الإيمان ومعرفة ابن الله إلى إنسان كامل. إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح"[29].


الاتحاد بالمسيح:

          فإذا كان المسيح هو الرأس، وهو يبني جسده بأولئك الذين ينضمون باستمرار (إلى هذا الجسد)، مؤلفاً الجميع معاً ومحدداً لكل واحد، بحسب طبيعته ووفق معيار طاقته، ما هو مناسب له، حتى يصير هو اليد والرِجل والعين وكل ما يؤلف الجسد، على حسب إيمان كل واحد، فإنه بهذا، يبنى جسده كما قيل. لقد صار واضحاً من خلال كل هذا، أنه بواسطة حضوره في الجميع يقبل في نفسه كل من اتحد به عن طريق الشركة في الجسد الواحد، ويجعل الجميع أعضاء جسده وبرغم أنهم أعضاء كثيرون فهم جسد واحد. إذاً فإن ذاك الذي وحّدنا معه واتحد بنا، وصار واحداً معنا، جعل كل ما هو لنا هو له. وتاج صلاحنا هو في الخضوع للأمور الإلهية، وذلك عندما تتوافق كل الطبيعة مع نفسها: " وتجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب"[30]. حينئذٍ بعدما يصير الكل جسداً واحد، وبعدما يتحد الجميع فيما بينهم في المسيح من خلال الخضوع، فإنه هنا يشير إلى خضوع جسده (أى الكنيسة) للآب. إذاً لا ينبغي أن يشك أحد فيما قيل. لأننا نحن أيضاً في كل ما يصير لجسدنا، من خلال عادة ما، ننسبها للنفس. مثل ذاك الذي تحدث إلى نفسه، عندما صار في وطنه رخاء، قائلاً لها: " كلى واشربي وافرحي"[31]، فهو يُشير إلى النفس حين يتحدث عن شبع الجسد، هكذا هنا خضوع جسد الكنيسة ينسب إلى الابن الذي اتحد بالطبيعة الإنسانية. لأن كل من هو متحد به يخلص، والخلاص يُفسر بالخضوع، كما تفرض علينا مزاميرنا أن نفكر. نتعلّم بحسب التتابع المنطقي لهذا الجزء من كورنثوس، أن نؤمن أنه لا يوجد أى شيء خارج أولئك الذين يخلصون. وهذا المعنى هو الذي يُعلن عنه كلام الرسول بولس من خلال بطلان الموت وخضوع الابن. لأنهما يتفقان فيما بينهما من حيث أن الموت لن يوجد، وأن الكل سيوجد داخل الحياة. الحياة هي الابن، والذي به صار ـ بحسب الكلمة الرسولية ـ إحضار كل البشرية أمام الآب بواسطة جسده. وجسده كما قيل مرات كثيرة، هو كل الطبيعة الإنسانية التي اتحد بها. وبهذا المعنى دُعي السيد وسيط بين الله والناس[32]. بمعنى أن ذاك الذي كان في الآب وأتى وحلّ داخل البشر قد اكتملت فيه الوساطة، أى يوجد الجميع فيه، ومن خلاله يتحد الجميع بالآب، كما يقول: " كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فيّ وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا "[33]. وهذا يُظهره الرسول بولس بوضوح، فطالما أن الابن الذي هو في الآب قد وحّدنا به، فإن بواسطته يتحقق ارتباطنا بالآب.

          بل والآيات اللاحقة في إنجيل يوحنا تتفق مع كل ما قاله: " وأنا أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني"[34]. وأنا أعتقد أن الحديث عن المجد هنا هو حديث عن الروح القدس، الذي أعطاه للتلاميذ حين نفخ في وجوههم. لأنه بكل تأكيد من غير الممكن أن تحدث وحدة فيما بين أولئك الذين تفرقوا، إن لم يتحدوا بواسطة الروح القدس. لأنه: " إن كان أحد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له"[35]. الروح القدس هو المجد، مثلما يقول في موضع آخر حين يتوجه إلى الآب قائلاً: "مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم"[36]. لأن الله الكلمة الذي كان له مجد الآب قبل خلق العالم، صار في الأيام الأخيرة جسداً وكان ينبغي مع اتحاد الكلمة بالجسد أن ما هو للكلمة يصير للجسد، وهذا قد صار بالفعل، فقد أخذ الجسد هذا الذي كان للكلمة قبل إنشاء العالم. وهذا الذي كان للابن هو الروح القدس. لأنه لا يوجد أحد قبل الدهور سوى الآب والابن والروح القدس. ولهذا يقول هنا: " وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني ليكونوا واحد كما أننا واحد". لنرى الكلام اللاحق لذلك مباشرةً في الإنجيل (أى إنجيل يوحنا) " ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد. أنا فيهم وأنت فيّ ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد"[37]. إنني أتصور أن هذه الأمور لا تحتاج إلى أى توضيح، ما تحتاجه هو الاتفاق مع المعنى المطروح، لأن الكلمات ذاتها تعرض بوضوح التعليم الخاص بهذه الأمور " ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد". وبالتأكيد من غير الممكن أن يصير الجميع واحداً، مثلما نحن واحد، إن لم يتخلصوا من كل ما يفصلهم الواحد عن الآخر، وإن لم يتحدوا بنا لكى يكونوا واحداً، كما نحن واحداً. وكيف أكون أنا فيهم؟ لأنه ليس ممكناً أن أوجد أنا فقط فيهم، لكن يجب على كل حال أن تكون أنت فيهم، لأننا نحن واحد. وهكذا سيكمّلون إلى واحد، هؤلاء الذين اكتملوا فينا. هذه النعمة يُعلن عنها الابن بوضوح في الكلام اللاحق قائلاً الآتي " وأحببتهم كما أحببتني"[38]. أى أن الآب يحب الابن فإن كنا نوجد في الابن، نحن الذين صرنا جسده من خلال الإيمان به، فبالنتيجة من يُحب الابن يُحب جسده، ونحن جسده. إذاً قد صار واضحاً من خلال كل ما قلناه، أن المعنى الذي يقصده الرسول بولس في هذا الجزء من الرسالة إلى كورنثوس بخصوص خضوع الابن للآب، هو الإعلان بكل وضوح عن معرفة الله والخلاص الذي تحقق لكل الطبيعة الإنسانية.


المسيح هو العامل فينا:

          ولكن يمكن أن يصير كلام الرسول بولس في هذا الجزء من كورنثوس أكثر وضوحاً من خلال بعض المعاني الرسولية في مواضع أخرى، والتي سأشير إلى واحدة فقط منها، وسأتجاوز عن شهادات أخرى كثيرة، وذلك لكى لا أعطى لحديثي امتداداً أكثر. يقول الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل غلاطية: "مع المسيح صُلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ "[39]. إذاً لو أن بولس الذي صلب مع المسيح لا يحيا هو بل يحيا بالمسيح، فإن كل ما يصنعه كما يقول بولس يكون بالطبع من خلال المسيح الذي يحيا فيه. لأن الرسول بولس يقول إن كلامه هو كلام المسيح: " إذ أنتم تطلبون برهان المسيح المتكلم فيّ "[40]. ويؤكد الرسول بولس على أن كل إنجازاته في العمل الكرازي ليست بقوته هو، لكنه ينسبها إلى نعمة المسيح الساكن فيه. إذاً إن كان يقال ـ تبعاً لهذه الرؤية ـ إن المسيح الساكن فيه هو الذي يعمل ويتكلم بما يقوله القديس بولس، فإن هذا قد حدث بعدما تحرر من كل قيود الفساد والموت، إذ كان قبلاً مجدفاً ومضطهداً ومفترياً[41]، وقد صار هدفه هو الصلاح الحقيقي فقط، وفي هذا خضع وأطاع، وبناء على ذلك فإن خضوع القديس بولس لله يتحقق بالمسيح الذي يسكن فيه، والذي يتكلّم داخله بالصلاح، ويعمل من داخله، وقمة الصلاح كله هو في "الخضوع" لله. والآن فإن ما تبرهن عليه بالنسبة لشخص واحد، سيسرى منطقياً على كل الطبيعة الإنسانية، عندما يحدث كما يقول الرب: " ويُكرز بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها"[42]. لأنه عندما يتخلص الجميع من إنسانهم العتيق بإرادتهم وأعمالهم، ويقبلون الرب داخلهم، فبالضرورة يكون ذاك الذي يحيا فيهم (المسيح) هو الذي يفعل كل صلاح يصنعونه. والسعادة العظمى التي تفوق كل شيء، هي في الصلاح الذي وُهب لنا بالابتعاد عن فعل الشر. ولا توجد طريقة أخرى بها نستطيع أن نبتعد عن الشر إن لم نتحد بالله من خلال الخضوع له. وبناء على ذلك فإن الخضوع لله يتم في الابن الذي يسكن فينا. فإن كان هناك شيء حسن فهو منه، وإن كان هناك صلاح ما فإنه يأتي منه كما يقول أحد الأنبياء. إذاً طالما قد تبرهن أن الخضوع هو أمر حسن وصالح ويأتي من الابن، فعلى كل الأحوال الابن هو الصلاح الكامل الذي منه ينبع كل صلاح، كما يقول النبى. ولا ينبغي لأحد أن يحتقر كلمة "الخضوع" واضعاً في اعتباره المعنى السيئ للكلمة كما يراه الكثيرون. لأن الرسول بولس بما له من حكمة عظيمة يعرف أن يستخدم الكلمات بحرية، كما يعتقد هو أن ذلك حسن ويلاءم بين معاني الكلمات من خلال ترابط أفكاره، حتى ولو كانت العادة تقود إلى استخدام هذه الكلمات تجاه معاني أخرى مختلفة. فمن أين أخذ استعمال عبارات  " أخلى نفسه"[43]، "عطيته التي لا يعبر عنها"[44]،  و" تعطل الإيمان"[45] و" لئلا يتعطل صليب المسيح"[46]. وعندما استخدم هذه الكلمات في رسائله بأي كيفية قد استخدمها؟ ومن ذا الذي يستطيع أن يتهمه لأنه قال "حانين إليكم"[47]، وهى كلمة تبيّن علاقة محبة؟ وكيف استخدم عبارة: " لا تنتفخ"[48]، لكى يُبيّن أن الانتفاخ لا علاقة له بالمحبة؟.

          أيضاً الرغبة في النزاع وحب المشاجرة، كيف يقدمها الرسول بولس بكلمة (erqe…a) وهى تعنى عمل مقابل أجر، وهو معروف للجميع أن الكتاب المقدس أخذ كلمة (šriqoj - eriqe…a) من كلمة (eriourg…a) وهى تعنى صناعة الصوف، وقد اعتدنا أن نعرض لكلمة (eriqe…a) بمعنى الانشغال بالمنازعات.


الفحص الدقيق لمعنى الكلمات:

          لكن بولس لا يبالى بالجذور الجامدة للكلمات، ويُعبّر عما يعتقد أنه مناسب للمعنى الذي يريده بأي كلمات. ويمكن لمَن يفحص كلام الرسول بولس بدقة وهو غير مُستعبد للاستخدام المعتاد للكلمات، بل يستخدمها بحرية بالمعنى الذي يراه، ودون مراعاة مطلقاً للعادة، أن يجد فيه أمور أخرى كثيرة. هكذا هنا أيضاً فإن الرسول بولس فيما يختص بمعنى "الخضوع"، يُعطى معنى مختلف عن المعنى العام المعتاد.
          والدليل على ما أقوله، أنه ولا حتى فيما يختص بخضوع الأعداء، في علاقته بهذا الجزء من الرسالة، هو خضوع اضطراري وغير إرادي، مثلما يقول كل مَن هو عبد للعادة، لكن من خلال كلمة "الخضوع" يُستعلن الخلاص في هؤلاء. الدليل على هذا هو التمييز الذي صنعه الرسول بولس فيما يتعلق بكلمة عداوة في هذا الجزء من خلال معنيين. لأنه يقول إن من الأعداء مَن سيخضع ومنهم مَن سيُبطلون. سيبطل العدو الطبيعي أى الموت، وستُبطل الخطية وسلطانها وقوتها. وسيخضع لسبب آخر المدعون أعداء الله، أولئك الذين فضّلوا السلوك في الخطية على ملكوت الله، هذا ما أشار إليه في الرسالة إلى أهل رومية قائلاً: " لأنه وإن كنا ونحن أعداء قد صولحنا مع الله"[49]. الخضوع الذي يتحدث عنه هنا يُسميه هناك (أى في رسالة رومية) "صلح" وكلا الاسمين يعلن عن الخلاص. لأنه مثلما يأتي الخلاص من الخضوع، هكذا فإنه في موضع آخر يقول " فبالأولى كثيراً ونحن مصالحون نخلص بحياته"[50].

          إذاً هؤلاء الأعداء ـ كما يقول الرسول بولس ـ سيخضعون لله، والموت لن يوجد بعد وسيبطل سلطانه. هذا ما تعنيه كلمة "سيبطلون" حتى أنه يصير واضحاً من خلال هذا أن سيادة الشر ستُستأصل بالكامل، بينما أولئك الذين عصوا، دُعوا أعداء الله، هؤلاء بالخضوع سيصيرون أحباء المسيح، حين يقتنعون بذاك الذي يقول: " نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا. نطلب عن المسيح تصالحوا مع الله"[51]. بحسب وعد الإنجيل عندما يتصالحون سيُحصَون مع الأصدقاء وليس مع الأعداء. وهو (أى الابن) أيضاً:  " لأنه يجب أن يملك حتى يضع جميع الأعداء تحت قدميه"[52]. وكما أعتقد سيكون أمراً صالحاً أن نفهم بكلمة "يملك" أنه "يمتاز". حينئذٍ يتوقف القوى عن أن يمتاز في الحرب، عندما يختفي كل شيء مقاوم للصلاح، عندما يجمع كل مُلكه ويقدمه لله الآب، موحداً كل شيء فيه. والقول بأنه يُسلم ملكه لأبيه، نفس المعنى يحمله القول بأنه يقود الجميع إلى الله، ذاك الذي فيه لنا قدوم لدى الآب. إذاً فهؤلاء الذين كانوا ذات مرة أعداءً له، ثم صاروا تحت أقدام الله، عندما يبطل الموت (طالما أنه لن يوجد أموات، فبالطبع لن يوجد موت)، عندئذٍ من خلال خضوعنا جميعاً، والذي لا يُفهم بالتأكيد على أنه خضوع عبودية، بل هو ملكوت لا يفنى وسعادة دائمة، عندها كما يقول الرسول بولس فإن ذاك الذي يحيا داخلنا (أى الابن) سيخضع لله، ذاك الذي به يكتمل صلاحنا ويصنع بنا ما هو مُسر أمام الله.
          بحسب قدراتنا الذهنية، قد فهمنا على قدر ما نستطيع هذا الجزء (أى المتعلق بخضوع الابن) والخاص بحكمة بولس العظيم، وقد أردنا أن نُبيّن أن المقاومين للإيمان من الهراطقة، لم ينتبهوا إلى هدف الرسول بولس الذي من أجله كتب هذا الكلام. أخيراً إن كان التفسير الذي قدمته لك بشأن هذا الموضوع يكفيك، فلنعطِ المجد لله. أما إن اتضح لك أن هناك شيئاً ناقصاً في هذا الإيضاح، فسأقبل برغبة كاملة أن تكمل ما نقص، لو أوضحت لنا ذلك برسالة منك، وأصلي أن تُستعلن المعاني المختفية بالروح القدس.

*


----------



## jesus_is_adonai (26 أكتوبر 2011)

حضرتك انا قرأت كل هذه المواضيع من قبل وكل التفاسير ولكن كما كتبت في الموضوع المتواضعه تعتمد على اجتهادي الشخصي يعني ماحد يخأذها حجه اما بخصوص الخضوع فالكل اختلف عليها جميع المفسرين اختلفوا ولكن الافضل اخذ التفاسير وفقا لروح الكتاب اشكرك جزيلا لمشاركتك الرائعه .................


----------



## jesus_is_adonai (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*GOSPEL OF TRUTH+*, DAWOODx thanx for vote


----------



## jesus_is_adonai (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للأخوة ! هزيم الرعد !     
والاخ *The Antiochian  على التصويت بس كنت عاوز  اعرف الموضوع مخالف لعقيدة حضرتك من اي اتجاه بالظبط عشان اتفقنا لو كنت انا غلطان تقولي انا غلطان لسبب كذا وكذا وكذا وانا مستعد اني اقتنع بوجهه نظر حضرتك لو تتفق مع روح الانجيل 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا أريد البدء بنقاش طائفي بين الأرثوذكسية الخلقيدونية والأرثوذكسية اللاخلقيدونية ولكن هذا دليل من مليون دليل على المشيئتين في المسيح والفعلين في المسيح ، وهذا واضح جداً لدى الآباء المشتركين .*
*ولأنني لا أريد وضع مئات الأدلة (لأني لا أريد نقاشاً طائفياً على العام) ولأن ذلك غير ممكن ، سأطرح فقط وجهة نظر آبائية مختصرة :*

*القديس أمبروسيوس قديس مشترك يعود للقرون الأولى :*







> قال القديس امبروسيوس:
> "فلنفكر فى خضوعه إذ يقول "يا ابتاه إن شئت أن تعبر... ولكن لتكن لا إرادتى بل إرادتك" إن هذا الخضوع هو خضوع الطبيعة البشرية المتخذة كما نقرأ وإذ وجد فى الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت". الخضوع هو خضوع الطاعة إذا، والطاعة حتى الموت"، والموت خاص بالناسوت المتخذ... وهكذا لا يوجد ضعف فى اللاهوت ولكن يوجد إخلاء".


 
*وأيضاً نجد عند القديس كيرلس :*



> وقال القديس كيرلس عمود الدين:
> "فى الواقع هو ذاته ما كان يخشى الموت من حيث هو الكلمة وهو الله، لكنه كان متعجلاً أن يتبع التدبير حتى النهاية. فإنه كانت فيه إرادة الآب. ومن جهة أخرى أنه كان يبين رفضه أيضاً رفضه للموت لأن الجسد بطبيعته يرفض الموت، لهذا لأنه كان يريد أن يعلم الناسوت أن لا يعاود فيفكر فى غرائزه، بل أن يطلب إرادة الله قال كإنسان: لا كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت".






*وأرجو أن تقطع كلام القديس غريغوريوس النيصصي حرفياً دون الإضافات .*


----------



## DAWOODx (26 أكتوبر 2011)

DAWOODx قال:


> *الموضوع كبير شويه للاستفادة *​
> *بنعمه المسيح*
> *سلام ومحبه اخى الحبيب*
> *ـــــــــــــــــــــ*​
> ...







*v     لم يفقد الابن شيئًا عندما يمنح الكل، كما أنه لم يفقد شيئًا عندما يتسلم الآب المُلك، ولا الآب يفقد شيئً**ا عندما يعطى ما له للابن.
(القديس أمبروسيوس)


*​*
*
​*v     خضوع المسيح للآب ليس كخضوعنا نحن للابن، فإن خضوعنا هو اعتماد عليه وليس اتحاد المتساويين.*
*(أمبروسياستر)


*​​*
v     كما أن الابن يُخضع الكل للآب، هكذا يفعل الآب للابن، واحد بعمله والآخر بمسرته.
(القديس غريغوريوس النزنيزي)



v     مادمت أنا غير خاضع للآب، لا يُقال أنه هو خاضع للآب. ليس أنه هو محتاج أن يخضع أمام الآب، وإنما من أجلي إذ لم يتم بعد عمله هذا لذلك قيل أنه لم يخضع بعد، "لأننا نحن جسد المسيح وأعضاؤه" (1 كو 12 : 27) 
v     مثل هؤلاء (الهراطقة) لا يفهمون أن خضوع المسيح للآب يعلن عنىطوباوية كمالنا ويظهر تكليل المجد الذي للعمل الذي يتعهد به
 (العلامة أوريجينوس)​​v     سيصير اللَّه الكل في الكل في كل شخص بطريقة بها أن كل شيء مما يشعر به الفكر العاقل أو يفهمه أو يفكر فيه سيصير للَّه. عندما يتطهر من كل سحابة الشر، لا يعود الفكر يشعر بشيء آخر غير اللَّه أو بجانب اللَّه. هذا الفكر يفكر في اللَّه ويرى اللَّه ويقتنى اللَّه، فيصير اللَّه هو وسيلة كل حركاته وقياسه. بهذا يصير اللَّه هو الكل في الكل.

سلام ومحــبه
ــــــــ
​
*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*حبيبي ما قصدته أن العظة الصافية للقديس غريغوريوس لا يمكن أن تبدأ بعبارة : يقدم لنا القديس غريغوريوس !!!!*

*وأنا لم أطلب ذلك لأجل نقاش ، فكل الدروب ستؤدي لنفس الحقيقة .*
*وأقوال القديسين المأخوذة بدقة مع شرح مفصل من قبل القديس نفسه ستشير بكل وضوح لموقفي .*

*وأول فكرة رفضها البحث ذكرها العديد من القديسين ، فكيف لذلك ألا يناقض عقيدتي وعقيدة الجميع هنا !!*

*وأتمنى أن نفرق بين الخضوع الأقنومي الداخلي (المتبادل كون المشيئة الإلهية واحدة) ، وبين خضوع ناسوت المسيح الذي وضحه الآباء .*

*ولكم كل المحبة .*
*ومن يرد أن أقدم له أقوال آبائية فأنا في الخدمة رغم محدوديتي في هذا المجال .*


----------



## كاسح الإسلام (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ممتاز بكل صراحة


----------



## jesus_is_adonai (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*The Antiochian

مع اني مش عارف حضرتك انت بتوجهلي الكلام ده ولا بتوجه للاخ داوود هذا الكلام لكن انا هتكلم عن الكلام اللي انا شوفته وهرد عليه عامه 

افتباس من كلام حضرتك 
** خضوع المسيح للآب ليس كخضوعنا نحن للابن، فإن خضوعنا هو اعتماد عليه وليس اتحاد المتساويين.*
*(أمبروسياستر)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هو انا قولت ان خضوعنا للمسيح مثل خضوع المسيح للأب ؟؟؟؟؟!!!

انت لو حضرتك قرأت موضوعي جيدا ستجد ان لو كان خضوع الابن للأب من خلال الطبيعه الجسديه فقط 

فهذا يعني ان الابن لم يرسله الاب الى العالم 
يسوع يقول عن نفسه 
مخاطبا الاب في ايات عديده
ليعرفوا انك ارسلتني 
من يكرم الابن يكرم الذي ارسله
هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياه الابديه
ارساليه الابن كانت من خلال الاب
صحيح المشيئه واحده لكن انا اتكلم على التماييز بين الاقانيم 
وخضوع الابن للأب لو قرأت موضوعي ستجد اني تحدثت بوضوح انا لم اترك شيء لم اتكلم فيه 
اقتباس من كلام حضرتك تاني اللي انا مقولتهوش
*​*v     لم يفقد الابن شيئًا عندما يمنح الكل، كما أنه لم يفقد شيئًا عندما يتسلم الآب المُلك، ولا الآب يفقد شيئً**ا عندما يعطى ما له للابن.
(القديس أمبروسيوس)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 اقرأ موضوعي ستجد نفس الكلام 
نفس الكلام الابن لم يفقد شيء ولا يزاد عليه شيء لأن المجد له بصفته الخاضع لأبيه (فالخضوع يا اخي لا يقلل منه ابدا بالعكس لو راجعت كلامي انا بقول قوة في حد ذاته كخضوع الفكر للعقل يدل على الترابط والتوازن وليس للتقليل من شأن ربي والهي
لأن الابن والروح القدس في الواحد الاب 
الابن خرج من ذات الاب بدون انفصال
والروح القدس من ذات الاب بدون انفصال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فالخضوع هو لإظهار الوحدانيه ( الله الواحد) 

معنى انك تقول ان المسيح خاضع للأب بالطبيعه البشريه وتستشهد بكلام انا موضحه 

فمعناه ان الابن له مجد اخر غير مجد ابيه (ولو قولنا كده معناه ان فيه الهين )
لكن المعروف ان الابن له مجد ابيه ( يقول بولس يسوع المسيح رب لمجد الله الاب)
وحدانيه في وحدانيه 
نفس المجد يا اخي الحبيب 

فالخضوع عمره ما يكون بالطبيعه الجسديه فقط فهذا معناه ان المشيئه الواحدة مش موجوده وان الابن مينفعش انه يخضع للأب بصفته الكلمة 
وان خضوعه ده عيب صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لكن لو تأملت في الكلام ستجد ان خضوعه عظمه وقوة 
كالمخ الذي يحرك الجسم بأكمله 
الجسم يعطي اشاره للمخ
فالمخ يخضع لاشارات الجسم
هكذا الخضوع الابن يخضع ليكون الله الكل في الكل من خلال الابن 
ف الله الكل في الكل بعد ما تمجد المسيح واخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه وبعدها خضع المسيح للأب بصفته ابن الله او الكلمة فأبن الله عندما يخضع لابوه اللي هو الله(الاب) فهذا ليس عيب في حقه كما تعتقد انت 

نقطه تانيه احب ان اوضحها عشان محدش يفهم الكلام غلط

المسيح هو ابن الله والله من خلال الطبيعه 

لأن لو امنا ان المسيح ابن الله او المولود من الله فابتالي المسيح له نفس طبيعه الاب الالهيه اي جوهره الهي (الجوهر او النوع)  فبتالي هو الله لأنه وراث طبيعه ابيه الذي خرج منه وولد منه

اتمنى الكلام لا يصل خطأ 

ملحوظه صغيره
الاب ليس هو الابن 
الابن ليس هو الاب
الاب ليس هو الروح القدس
والابن ليس هو الروح القدس
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
لكن في الواحد


*


----------



## jesus_is_adonai (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*الله هو الكل في الكل في اي وقت لكن انا بتكلم وفقا للعدد الذي في الاصحاح 
*


----------



## jesus_is_adonai (27 أكتوبر 2011)

كاسح الإسلام قال:


> ممتاز بكل صراحة




*ربنا يباركك اخويا الحبيب *اشكرك عالتصويت وعلى ردك


----------



## The Antiochian (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*المشاركة التي رددتَ عليها - أخي الحبيب - ليست لي أساساً*


----------



## jesus_is_adonai (27 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *المشاركة التي رددتَ عليها - أخي الحبيب - ليست لي أساساً*




*يمكن تكون حضرتك اقتبست الكلام من الاخ داوود وانا رديت عليه فمفيش مشكله اخي الحبيب انا بعتزر لحضرتك لو كان حصل لغط فالرد على الكلام عام مش موجه لحضرتك او لأي شخص اشكرك جزيلا على مشاركاتك 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*ولا يهمك حبيبي ولا داعي للاعتذار فأنا أكثركم أخطاء .*
*لكني أرجو أن ترتكز في فكرك لتراكم أقوال الآباء  وخاصة تفسيرهم الموسع للأمور .*


----------



## youssef hachem (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بصراحة  وبكل صراحة
مع تقديري الكبير للجهد المضني الذي بذله الاخوة المشاركين الا ان الاجابة

المبسطة لم تكن موجودة....المطلوب اجابة تحاكي  المستوى الثقافي العام.


----------



## jesus_is_adonai (27 أكتوبر 2011)

youssef hachem قال:


> بصراحة  وبكل صراحة
> مع تقديري الكبير للجهد المضني الذي بذله الاخوة المشاركين الا ان الاجابة
> 
> المبسطة لم تكن موجودة....المطلوب اجابة تحاكي  المستوى الثقافي العام.





اعتقد ان الاجابه واضحه يا اخي الحبيب يوسف واشكرك جدا لرأي حضرتك اتمنى قراءه الموضوع بتمعن والتركيز في الكلام ستجد ان الاجابه واضحه ومبسطه وخصوصا انا لم انقلها لكني كتبتها وفقا لما انا فاهم من خلال الكتاب المقدس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*من سياق الكلام ، فإنه يتحدث عن إرسالية الإبن والتجسد والفداء والدينونة وإبطال إبليس والموت

ثم ينتهى إلى تمام المهمة نهائياً ، بأن المتمردين سيتم سحقهم والمؤمنينسيتم إعلان قداستهم وبرهم الذى يسير فى نفس إتجاه مشيئة الله ، أى أنه يخضع لقوانين المشيئة الإلهية ولا يتمرد عليها

ثم تمام التمام ، أو التمام المطلق ، بإنتهاء المأمورية كلها ، وهو ما يعبر عنه بخضوع الإبن للآب 

فمن جهة لاهوته ، هو فى حضن الآب بدون إنقطاع ، لأن عقل الله لا ينفصل عن ذاته ، وإرسالية اللوجوس لم تفصله عن الآب ، لذلك قال : الذى صعد إلى السماء هو الذى نزل من السماء ،إبن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء

أى أنه لم يتغير فيه شيئ نتجة معجزة التجسد ، فإنه يغير ولا يتغير

++ إذن ، فالمقصود هو إنتهاء المأمورية التى قام بها اللوجوس من خلال التجسد ، والدخول إلى الإستقرار الأبدى ، بمكافأة الأبرار بالملكوت الأبدى ، وعقاب الأشرار بالعذاب الأبدى 

++ فالكلام لا يمكن أن يشير لأى تغيير فى جوهر اللاهوت للوجوس ، لأنه ليس فيه تغيير ولا ظل دوران ، بل فقط إلى عمله من خلال التجسد الإلهى*


----------

